# ما معنى كلمة بركة - المعنى السليم للبركة أو المفهوم الصحيح للبركة



## aymonded (4 أكتوبر 2018)

*[ملحوظة مهمة للغاية: رجاء قبل التعليق القراءة بتأني ودقة للنهاية لفهم الموضوع فهماً دقيقاً]*​* 
سلام في روح المحبة والاتضاع*​ هناك سؤال أتى عن معنى البركة، وأحب أوضح الموضوع بشكل مبسط لأن البركة ينبغي أن نخلع عنها المفهوم الهُلامي الموجود عند أغلبية الناس، لأن الظن السائد أن البركة تختص بالأشياء المادية مثل ما هو شائع عند الناس الذين يقولون: [إني ذاهب للكنيسة لآخد بركة، أو اقابل القديس فلان أو الأب علان لأنال بركة، أو أخدت بركة لأني اشتركت في التناول من الإفخارستيا، أو فلان زارني فأخدت بركة، أو تعالى لتأخذ بركة سيدنا.. الخ] ولو سألنا أي شخص عن معنى البركة عنده، سوف يقول: ربنا يبارك في بيتي وأولادي ويرفع عنا الغلاء والوباء والمرض. الخ
 *+ مع أن البركة لها معنى لاهوتي جبار *​ وأولها ما ذُكر عن شرط الحصول عليها في العهد القديم لأنه يوضح الأساس القائمة عليه إذ يقول: البركة *הַבְּרָכָ֑ה hab·bə·rā·ḵāh*  إذا سمعتم لوصايا الرب إلهكم التي أنا أوصيكم بها اليوم (تثنية 11: 27)، والبركة تعني عطية خاصة يتبعها السلام العميق في النفس، لذلك حتى في القداس الإلهي نلاحظ دائماً أن السلام يلي البركة ويُلازمها مباشرة: [بركة وسلام لجميعكم]، فلا سلام بدون بركة من الله، والبركة هي عطية خاصة قائمة على عهد ووعد، واول ما سمعنا عنها في كمال قوتها وفاعليتها بركة الله لإبراهيم بسبب محبته التي ظهرت في طاعته لله ببذل ابنه وحيده [بذاتي أقسمت يقول الرب اني من أجل أنك فعلت هذا الأمر ولم تمسك ابنك وحيدك، أباركك مباركة.. ويتبارك في نسلك جميع أمم الأرض - أنظر تكوين 22: 10 - 18]
 *+ فنوال قوة البركة يأتي من طاعة الوصية، *​ وطاعة الوصية تأتي من المحبة: بِمَا أَنِّي أَوْصَيْتُكَ اليَوْمَ أَنْ تُحِبَّ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ وَتَسْلُكَ فِي طُرُقِهِ وَتَحْفَظَ وَصَايَاهُ وَفَرَائِضَهُ وَأَحْكَامَهُ لِتَحْيَا وَتَنْمُوَ وَيُبَارِكَكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ فِي الأَرْضِ التِي أَنْتَ دَاخِلٌ إِليْهَا لِتَمْتَلِكَهَا (تثنية 30: 16)، فمن يُريد عطية البركة من الله يتوب ويعود للرب إلهنا لأنه يكثر الغفران، وهذه بركة خاصة بركة التائب من عند الله، وهي عطية الغفران الكثيف الذي يغسل القلب ويطهر الضمير من الأعمال الميتة، ومن ثم ينال الإنسان نعمة ليحيا في قوة الغلبة وينسكب الحب في قلبه بالروح القدس وحينما يحب الرب يطيع وصاياه، ومن ثم تأتي البركة الثانية بسبب الطاعة وهي مباركة خاصة في الحياة الروحية تجعل الإنسان يحيا بها ليستمر في النمو والزيادة: [ينمو في القامة والنعمة عند الله والناس، فينال نعمة فوق نعمة]، وحينما يكون أميناً لله تأتية بركة أخرى قوية ذات سلطان ليصر مرشداً للخطاة والمبتعدين عن الله ليأتوا للرب إلهنا، لأنه يعطي كلام بركة لأنه نالها من الله بسلطان حتى تعمل في قلوب المبتعدين عن الله الحي فيعودوا إليه تائبين مثلما تاب هو أيضاً، لذلك الذين يتكلمون عن التوبة بدون ان ينالوا قوتها كبركة خاصة في حياتهم الشخصية فلن يستطيعوا أن يقدموها للآخرين كقوة تمس قلبهم لتحركهم بغيرة نحوها ليتوبوا أيضاً، لذلك من الخطورة أن نحضر أُناس مبتعدين عن الله ونجعلهم يخدمون في الكنيسة قبل أن ينالوا بركة من الله ومن ثم السلام، لأن لا سلام قال ربي للأشرار، كما أن الذين لم يتوبوا ويخدمون سيعطون لعنة  لا بركة، واللعنة هي غياب الرب إلهنا إله المحبة والبركة، لأن حينما يحضر  الرب تأتي البركة ويتبعها السلام مباشرة بل ويُلازمها، أما في غيابه كيف  تأتي بركة، وكيف لغير التائب أن يقدم كلام بركة من الله وهو لم يسمع لوصية  الرب الإله ولم يُطيعه؟.  *+ عموماً لا يستطيع إنسان ان يُعطي بركة لأحد *​ إن لم ينالها من الله أولاً، كقوة في حياته ينقلها بالروح للآخرين، وطبعاً هناك أمثلة كثيرة جداً في الكتاب المقدس، ولضيق الوقت ولعدم التطويل أحببت أن اختصر الموضوع بشدة كمجرد نقاط والشاطر اللي يبحث في الكتاب المقدس عن البركة ويركز جداً في الآيات، وكيف بارك الله الإنسان، وكيف رد الإنسان البركة لله، وكيف بارك الإنسان الإنسان، والآباء كيف باركوا أبنائهم بقوة البركة التي نالوها من الله.
 *+ لذلك يا إخوتي علينا أن نراعي كلامنا وبلاش كلام نقوله بشكل هلامي، *​ مثل [الرب يباركك أو أخدت بركة أو بصلي علشان ربنا يباركني] واحنا مش فاهمين الكلمة ولا معناها العميق حسب قصد الله، لأننا بنقولها كلنا واحنا أصلاً لا اخدنا بركة ولا عشنا بالسلام لأن من البركة يأتي السلام، وطبعاً هناك فرق كبير بين البركات المادية والبركة الروحية في المسيح: مبارك الله أبو ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي باركنا بكل بركة روحية في السماويات في المسيح؛ مبارك الله أبو ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي حسب رحمته الكثيرة ولدنا ثانية لرجاء حي بقيامة يسوع المسيح من الأموات (أفسس 1: 3؛ 1بطرس 1: 3)
 *+ وطبعاً على الخدام أن ينتبهوا جداً*​ لأن هناك بركة اسمها ملء بركة الإنجيل: وأنا أعلم إني إذا جئت إليكم سآجيء في ملء بركة إنجيل المسيح (رومية 15: 29)، فالخادم الذي نال نعمة خاصة من الله لخدمة الإنجيل، نال بركة الإنجيل حتى يكون قادراً أن يعطيها بالروح للآخرين، بدون ان ينال تلك البركة فأنه لن يستطيع ان يوصلها للآخرين مهما ما درس وحضر من دروس عميقة جداً وأعطى وقدم تعليم صحيح 100%، لأن أن لم يكن الخادم مبارك من الله أولاً فأنه لن يستطيع أن يُعطي بركة لأحد، وكما نسمع من تلاميذ الآباء القديسين يقولون لآبائهم الروحانيين: [يا أبي أعطيني بركة]، هكذا النفوس التي نخدمها ينبغي أن نعطيها بركة الله التي نلناها، فلا يخدم أحد قبل أن ينال بركة الرب إلهنا.
 *مبارك أنت يا الله العظيم الأبدي*​ + إذ أنك بمحبة أبدية أحببتنا أيها الرب إلهنا، وبشفقة عظيمة أشفقت علينا يا أبانا وملكنا كلنا، 
+ فاظهر رحمتك معنا واغرس في قلبنا أن نفهم ونُميز ونسمع ونتعلم ونعمل بكل كلمات وصاياك المُحيية لنفوسنا، 
+ أنر عيوننا بنور وصاياك واجعل قلوبنا تتمسك بمخافتك، ووحدها في محبة اسمك، 
+ لأننا دُعينا باسمك العظيم القدوس لنرث بركة في ابنك الوحيد، 
+ فخلص نفوسنا واشفي جراحاتنا الداخلية وغيرنا حسب قصدك ليتمجد اسمك العظيم القدوس بعملك فينا، 
+ حتى كل من يرى أعمالنا الصالحة الصادرة من بركتك لنا يمجدك ويبارك اسمك العظيم القدوس آمين

_________
 *[ملحوظة مهمة للغاية]*​بالنسبة لموضوع بركة الإنجيل الذي تم ذكره في الموضوع: فالآية في اللغة العربية: [وأنا أعلم إني إذا جئت إليكم سآجيء في ملء بركة إنجيل المسيح] أما في نصها اليوناني الأصلي [ سآجيء في ملء بركة المسيح]

*بالنسبة لبركة الإنجيل:* هي بركة المسيح Χριστοῦ εὐλογίας  والترجمة العربية أخذتها عن مخطوطة بيزنطية وضعت الإنجيل بين البركة والمسيح (بركة إنجيل المسيح)، وطبعاً لا يُخفى علينا الرابط القوي بين المسيح والإنجيل [إنجيل يسوع المسيح ابن الله (مرقس 1: 1)] فالإنجيل يحمل رسالة الخلاص بكل اتساعها وقوتها، والبركة تخرج من شخص المسيح ومن إنجيل الخلاص، لأن الإنجيل هو إنجيل يسوع المسيح ونطقه، بالطبع لم اقصد أضع تفسير وموضوع مفصل لأشرح بركة الإنجيل الذي يحمله الخادم كرسالة من الله، وإن أذن الله سأضع موضوع كامل عن البركة سأضعه واشرح الرابط القوي والوثيق بين الإنجيل والبركة، لأن للإنجيل بركة خاصة وهي بركة يسوع المسيح التي أطلب أن تكون مع جميعكم آمين ​


----------



## mary naeem (5 أكتوبر 2018)

*موضوع مميز*
*شكرا يا استاذنا*​


----------



## aymonded (5 أكتوبر 2018)

على إيه الشكر بس؛ المهم صليلي كتير
يومك رائع مملوء بهجة وسلام دائم لا يزول
​


----------



## اليعازر (5 أكتوبر 2018)

رجعت تلميذاً لك، أنهل من معرفتك.

متابع.

سلام المسيح معك.

.


----------



## aymonded (5 أكتوبر 2018)

اليعازر قال:


> رجعت تلميذاً لك، أنهل من معرفتك.
> 
> متابع.
> 
> ...




إلهنا الحي يكون مع شخصك المحبوب
ولنصلي دائماً من اجل بعضنا البعض
يومك رائع مملوء سلام آمين​


----------



## اني بل (5 أكتوبر 2018)

دايما احنا كمؤمنين نطلب بركات الرب على حياتنا على ازواجنا وزوجاتنا واولادنا وعلى الغير وممكن تشمل بركات روحية و زمنية وممكن مادية وهي بركة من الرب لكل من يطلب وهي ممكن تكون عطايا سخية من ربنا القادر على كل شي
وصلاتي ربنا يبارك بمشرفنا ايموند ويبارك خدمته ربنا يحفظك ويفرحك دايما
بركات ربنا تشملك من كل النواحي يا حبيب ربنا


----------



## aymonded (5 أكتوبر 2018)

فرح الله قلبك وملأ حياتك سلام
واتمنى تصحيح كلمة بركات روحية زمنية
لأن البركة الروحية ممتدة للأبدية رغم حضورها في الزمن
يومك رائع مملوء بهجة
​


----------



## اني بل (6 أكتوبر 2018)

اسفة اخي العزيز انا قاصدة هنا بركات روحية و زمنية بس شكله اثناء الكتابة لم انتبه لعدم وجود الواو اكيد رح تنفهم بهالطريقة وانا بشكرك انك نبهتني عشان اضيف الواو عشان مش تنفهم بالمعنى اللي تفسر المقصود بركات روحية فيه هنا فاصل اللي هو الواو وبركات زمنية تحياتي اخي


----------



## aymonded (6 أكتوبر 2018)

اني بل قال:


> اسفة اخي العزيز انا قاصدة هنا بركات روحية و زمنية بس شكله اثناء الكتابة لم انتبه لعدم وجود الواو اكيد رح تنفهم بهالطريقة وانا بشكرك انك نبهتني عشان اضيف الواو عشان مش تنفهم بالمعنى اللي تفسر المقصود بركات روحية فيه هنا فاصل اللي هو الواو وبركات زمنية تحياتي اخي




تمام، اصل ساعات في كتابة الحروف بيتنسي حرف عن دون قصد فبيوصل معنى تاني خالص غير المقصود؛ يومك رائع مملوء بهجة​


----------



## paul iraqe (7 أكتوبر 2018)

*اشكرك جدا استاذي الفاضل على موضوعك المهم للغاية*
*ممنون من حضرتك جدا على غذاءك الروحي والمعنوي والايماني الذي تقدمه لنا دائما*
*الرب يبارك لك تعب محبتك*
*تحياتي وتقديري مع خالص مودتي*
*دمت بكل خير وود
*


----------



## aymonded (7 أكتوبر 2018)

paul iraqe قال:


> *اشكرك جدا استاذي الفاضل على موضوعك المهم للغاية*
> *ممنون من حضرتك جدا على غذاءك الروحي والمعنوي والايماني الذي تقدمه لنا دائما*
> *الرب يبارك لك تعب محبتك*
> *تحياتي وتقديري مع خالص مودتي*
> ...




فرح الله قلبك ووهبك بركة منه وسلام
ليحفظ حياتك في سر التقوى مع جميع أسرتك
يومك رائع مملوء من سلام الله وفرحه الحلو آمين​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (9 أكتوبر 2018)

+ فنوال قوة البركة يأتي من طاعة الوصية، 
وطاعة الوصية تأتي من المحبة

هل من هنا صارت مقولة علي ابن الطاعه تحل البركة 

هل يعطي الإنسان الحاصل علي بركة من الله وسلام داخلي الناس 
اي يعطيهم سلام داخلي ؟


----------



## aymonded (9 أكتوبر 2018)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> + فنوال قوة البركة يأتي من طاعة الوصية،
> وطاعة الوصية تأتي من المحبة
> 
> هل من هنا صارت مقولة علي ابن الطاعه تحل البركة
> ...




اولاً مقولة ابن الطاعة تحل عليه البركة دية كانت تخص الرهبنة من ناحية الطاعة، فهي مش ليها علاقة بالموضوع البركة هنا، لكنها كان القصد منها بركة الرهبنة نفسها بطاعة الآباء والخضوع للتدبير الرهباني، أما الإنسان الحاصل على البركة فأنه يُعطي كلام بركة بالروح، ومن هذه البركة يأتي السلام ملازماً لها، فالعمل هو عمل الروح القدس مش إنسان، بمعنى ان لو الله أعطاني بركة فهي بركة حية فاعله بروحه الخاص اللي من خلالي يشعها في الآخرين أن سمعوا صوتوا وطاعوا الكلمة الخارجة من فمي بالروح عينه، يعني الموضوع مسئولية الروح نفسه، لأن لو رجعنا لموضوع ملكي صادق وبركته لإبراهيم كانت بسبب أنه كاهن الله العلي نال بركة من الله وأعطاها لإبراهيم بتدبير إلهي لأن إبراهيم كان لهُ وضعه الخاص مع الله فنال البركة وصارت فاعله فيه حتى تبارك فيه جميع الأمم بسبب إيمانه، والبركة كمان تُعطى مثلما بارك الآباء أبناءهم في العهد القديم، وكما يقال في القداس بركة وسلام لجميعكم، وهي بركة بالروح يقولها القائم على الصلاة سواء قس أو أسقف، بكونه نال هذه الخدمة من الله بالروح فينطق البركة بالروح عينه باسم الرب إلهنا، لأن البركة تُعطى باسمه في الصلاة ومصدرها الخبز والخمر كما كانت بركة ملكي صادق لإبراهيم وهو مشبه بابن الله كما يقول بولس الرسول في العبرانيين.​


----------



## aymonded (28 مايو 2020)

للرفع وعدم تكرار وضع الإجابة 
​


----------



## مدحت مصطفي (28 مايو 2020)

ماهي ماهي البركةالمادية وماهي البركةالروحية سوال اخر هل البركة تعطي من شخص الي اخر ام انها تطلب من الله فقط اعتذر عن الازعاج


----------



## aymonded (28 مايو 2020)

مدحت مصطفي قال:


> ماهي ماهي البركةالمادية وماهي البركةالروحية سوال اخر هل البركة تعطي من شخص الي اخر ام انها تطلب من الله فقط اعتذر عن الازعاج




مافيش إزعاج ولا حاجة خالص
البركة المادية معروفة يا غالي من جهة المأكل والمشرب.. الخ، وهي بمعنى الوفرة، يعني عطاء بركة مادية تخص كل احتياجات الإنسان، وممكن يعطيها الوالد كميراث مثلاً أو الأخ لأخيه، والبركة الروحية بتأتي من الله للنفس، وبركة الله هو إشراق نوره على الإنسان فيستنير، وأيضاً يعطية عطايا روحية كثيرة زي الفهم الروحي والمعرفة الإلهية.. الخ، وممكن البركة تعطى من شخص لآخر سواء مادية أو روحية حسب ما عنده من ماديات أو روحيات أخذها من الله فبيعطي منها للآخرين..​


----------



## مدحت مصطفي (28 مايو 2020)

aymonded قال:


> مافيش إزعاج ولا حاجة خالص
> البركة المادية معروفة يا غالي من جهة المأكل والمشرب.. الخ، وهي بمعنى الوفرة، يعني عطاء بركة مادية تخص كل احتياجات الإنسان، وممكن يعطيها الوالد كميراث مثلاً أو الأخ لأخيه، والبركة الروحية بتأتي من الله للنفس، وبركة الله هو إشراق نوره على الإنسان فيستنير، وأيضاً يعطية عطايا روحية كثيرة زي الفهم الروحي والمعرفة الإلهية.. الخ، وممكن البركة تعطى من شخص لآخر سواء مادية أو روحية حسب ما عنده من ماديات أو روحيات أخذها من الله فبيعطي منها للآخرين..​


اعتذر لم يتضح معني ان تعطي البركة من شخص الي اخر كيف  كيف ما يعطي الله ينتقل من شخص الي اخر ممكن تضرب لي مثال شكرا لك


----------



## aymonded (28 مايو 2020)

مدحت مصطفي قال:


> اعتذر لم يتضح معني ان تعطي البركة من شخص الي اخر كيف  كيف ما يعطي الله ينتقل من شخص الي اخر ممكن تضرب لي مثال شكرا لك




الإنسان يعطي البركة لآخر من الناحية المادية ودية معروفة
أما من جهة البركة الروحية لما الإنسان يكون عنده موهبة التعليم من الله ويقدمه للآخر  فيستفيد بيه وينال البركة من جهة أنه يعيش بهذا التعليم فيثمر فيه أعمال ظاهرة من جهة المحبة والسلام.. الخ​فالله يعطي بركة للإنسان اللي بيعيش حسب وصاياه ولما يعيشها ويطبقها في حياته بتكون حياته نفسها شهادة قدام الناس وبالطريقة دية يقدمها للناس فتتأثر بيها وتنال بركتها لما تعيشها هي كمان.​


----------



## مدحت مصطفي (28 مايو 2020)

شكرا لك وضح السوال


----------



## aymonded (28 مايو 2020)

مدحت مصطفي قال:


> شكرا لك وضح السوال




يومك رائع كله سلام
واتمنى من شخصك الحلو تستخدم الألوان الغامقة في لون الخط
علشان بس باضطر اظلل الكلام علشان اقدر اشوفه
اقبل مني كل تقدير واحترام لشخصك الجميل​


----------



## مدحت مصطفي (28 مايو 2020)

شكرا لك احيك علي أسلوبك الرائع في طرح والرد علي المواضيع أشكرك جدا كنت طرحة سوال في قسم الاسالة المسيحية اتمني وأنتظر ردك شكرا لك سوف أغير لون الخط تقبل تحياتي


----------

